# 2 600w cooltube best setup plz help



## hydromaster666 (May 2, 2012)

Ok so i plan on getting a 4'x4'x6.5' tent and running a 600 w mh and 600w hps at the same time. Ive read alot about the mixed spectrum being great for flower. How should i arrange the lights. Side by side cootubes in the center or stacked on each other. Stacked wouldnt mix the spectrums as well as side by side but im worried im not gonna get enough vertical lighted space with side by side. How many vertical feet would i get from side by side?


----------



## Bob Smith (May 3, 2012)

6 feet, give or take a foot.

Stack them, for sure - side by side would be too intense of light/heat in a tent.


----------



## hydromaster666 (May 3, 2012)

Bob Smith said:


> 6 feet, give or take a foot.
> 
> Stack them, for sure - side by side would be too intense of light/heat in a tent.


Which bulb do i put on top? Im thinking hps on top and mh on bottom. Or should it be vice versa. Which part of the plant will benefit more from more direct mh light. The bottom i feel will develop stronger buds than normal bottom nugs because of the mh benefits.


----------



## Irie Genetics (May 4, 2012)

Check out a reflector called the Growzilla. It holds 2 bulbs. I know you wanna run cool tubes but the Growzilla worked great for me. 
Have you considered running the bulbs at different parts of the day? Sunset brings red spectrums...
Just an idea...


----------



## Harrekin (May 4, 2012)

Irie Genetics said:


> Check out a reflector called the Growzilla. It holds 2 bulbs. I know you wanna run cool tubes but the Growzilla worked great for me.
> Have you considered running the bulbs at different parts of the day? Sunset brings red spectrums...
> Just an idea...


Or just leave both bulbs on all day?


----------



## kanx (May 12, 2012)

Truth be told mate , I dont think that tent would be big enough for both thos lights.

My mate has a(approx) 2.4mx2.4m tent (2x 600 hps) with a 7 inch outake and a 5 inch intake , and he can just keep the temps below 85.

I would start off with them stacked , try one see how temps go then if its cool stack another on top ( a fan under the lights might help keep heat down).

How ever hanging a cool tube on both sides of the tent and putting 2 plants or 1 big plant vegged for ages in the middle could also work. |L p L|

Tho personally I would just hang one light at a time in the centre and circle it with plants to increase your chances of getting something. After you get the hang of things and you got enough supplys , then you can begin to experiment imo.

A bigger tent and a big outtake/intake will deffo help .


----------



## gcrumpets (May 13, 2012)

why 2 600s for mixed spectrum? they have dual arc bulbs, essentially 2 bulbs in one. I use a 1000w Dual arc and its basically a 400wmh on top of a 600w hps in the same bulb, looks badass when it lights up and goes a real good job. 1000w is the standard size but a few companies offer a 600w and 400w version, might take a bit of searching, i manage a hydro store and the lower wattage dual arc bulbs are always back ordered.

2 bulbs would mean more heat and twice the yearly expenses of replacing them, id stick to one bulb in the center in that tent but if you really wanted to do it.... id stack them instead of side by side, 2 side by side cool tubes in a 4x4 would leave not that much room on the sides for plants, stacked would give you better spread but it wouldnt really be mixing spectrums.


----------



## dipm0de (Aug 22, 2012)

its prolly too late but putting it in X shape would be perfect. even light all around plants


----------



## tnsa2k11 (Aug 22, 2012)

gcrumpets said:


> why 2 600s for mixed spectrum? they have dual arc bulbs, essentially 2 bulbs in one. I use a 1000w Dual arc and its basically a 400wmh on top of a 600w hps in the same bulb, looks badass when it lights up and goes a real good job. 1000w is the standard size but a few companies offer a 600w and 400w version, might take a bit of searching, i manage a hydro store and the lower wattage dual arc bulbs are always back ordered.
> 
> 2 bulbs would mean more heat and twice the yearly expenses of replacing them, id stick to one bulb in the center in that tent but if you really wanted to do it.... id stack them instead of side by side, 2 side by side cool tubes in a 4x4 would leave not that much room on the sides for plants, stacked would give you better spread but it wouldnt really be mixing spectrums.


600 is much more efficient than 1000 in terms of par&lumens/watt


----------



## TMAF (Aug 24, 2012)

tnsa2k11 said:


> 600 is much more efficient than 1000 in terms of par&lumens/watt


HID Bulbs are not mesured in efficiency; rather, HID bulbs are mesured in _efficacy_ which is Lumens / Watt. The Percentage of efficacy of any HID bulb running at the recommended power input, the described bulb wattage, is 100%


----------



## TMAF (Aug 24, 2012)

tnsa2k11 said:


> par&lumens/watt


PAR reffers to the shape of the Bulb

"Parabolic Aluminum Reflector" 

Which is an incandescent flood lamp. Not used for plant growing.


----------



## TMAF (Aug 24, 2012)

hydromaster666 said:


> Ok so i plan on getting a 4'x4'x6.5' tent and running a 600 w mh and 600w hps at the same time.


Too much heat for that volume


----------



## Whatstrain (Aug 24, 2012)

TMAF said:


> PAR reffers to the shape of the Bulb
> 
> "Parabolic Aluminum Reflector"
> 
> Which is an incandescent flood lamp. Not used for plant growing.



PAR= photosynthetically active radiation

Truth about par, lumens and plants


----------



## cleverleigh (Aug 25, 2012)

How can I get more lumans out of a cool tube other than removing the glass and if I did that could I hang them vert. 600w


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 25, 2012)

hydromaster666 said:


> Ok so i plan on getting a 4'x4'x6.5' tent and running a 600 w mh and 600w hps at the same time.


I currently have a 4' x 4' scrog grow ina a 5' x 5' tent with two 600W (1 MH and 1 HPS). Without ventilation the room is easily 100 degrees, with ~400FCM fan the room is about 77 - 81 depending on outside temps.

You will be fine with two cooltubes as long as you have adequate ventillation, if your iffy on your ventillation go with 1 600W and maybe a couple of 125W CFL's

regards,


----------



## OldGrowAddict (Aug 27, 2012)

TMAF said:


> HID Bulbs are not mesured in efficiency; rather, HID bulbs are mesured in _efficacy_ which is Lumens / Watt. The Percentage of efficacy of any HID bulb running at the recommended power input, the described bulb wattage, is 100%


That is not the point, 600W HID gives more bang for the buck than 1000W HID.
That is before considering the bulb can be closer, all you loose is area coverage.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 2, 2012)

TMAF said:


> PAR reffers to the shape of the Bulb "Parabolic Aluminum Reflector" Which is an incandescent flood lamp. Not used for plant growing.


 "PAR" refers also to "photosynthetically active radiation". Definitely used by plants. "Parabolic Aluminum Reflector" is NOT limited to incandescent lights.


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 2, 2012)

cleverleigh said:


> How can I get more lumans out of a cool tube other than removing the glass and if I did that could I hang them vert. 600w


 A cool tube without glass wouldn't be a cool tube. It would be just a bare bulb.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (Sep 17, 2012)

you will have to have a ventilated hood for 2 600's in such a small area, or you will cook you plants, and possibly your house.


----------



## supchaka (Sep 17, 2012)

Since a single 600 could pretty much cover that tent I would just put them side by side about a foot apart. Both lights will cross over to the other side of the tent. I don't know what this crazy stacking and x shapes you guys are talking about.


----------



## laced23z (Sep 17, 2012)

It don't matter how u put ur bulbs as long as u can cool ur tent


----------

